# Hunting Pistols?



## kyan (May 23, 2006)

I'm new to handguns and am wondering if Taurus offers any good pistols for hunting and also plinking purposes? I've been looking for a .357 mag like Taurus model 608, or a 627 tracker. I like the style of these guns and would appreciate any insight on these are any other makes and models in similar style, with preferably a long barrel!


----------

